

 Why is there no Udacity with articles instead of videos only? - TomTasche
http://blog.tomtasche.at/2014/02/learning-by-reading.html

======
sye19
So I'm one of those "websites coming out of nowhere" that teaches people to
code web projects in Rails (baserails.com). I chose to use a video screencast
format because it's the easiest way for people to watch what you're physically
doing on the computer screen and then follow along, something that's difficult
to convey with just written text and images.

Are you looking for more in-depth content on syntax/framework/theory? Or just
more curated written tutorials that's mobile friendly?

~~~
TomTasche
Sorry for my late answer...

So for learning a new programming language, I'd like to see the basic syntax
first, then going into common uses (iterating over an array, callbacks, etc),
...

I understand that it's easier for people to follow what you're doing by
watching a screencast, but that's exactly what I consider a waste of time: I
don't want to watch you clicking buttons / typing code. I want to read the
code myself, skip boring parts, ...

